# Capacitor Identification



## Badandy55 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a Mitisibushi WD 62725 DLP television power board. Would like to know if anyone an identify these capacitors because there is no visible identification on them. Color is beige. Photo attached.

Please Advise here with any information regarding the above. Thanks for your help.


Edit No e-mails addresses in posts please


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

There are other caps that look like those on the board .. it's impossible that they don't have some lettering or numbering .. what sort of voltages are around that area .. are they on the power rail or in some sort of filter circuit ..


----------



## magnogreato (Nov 2, 2008)

if, they are really caps, the size and location close to the transformer tell me that they may be decoupling or filter caps....from the size they could also be MOV's i.e., protectors for the system.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Unlikely to be MOV's since they are wrong shape and size .. MOV's are more circular and not so bulky, all that can be said is that they appear to be part of the primary smps .. looks like they might be part of the input filter for the incoming ac voltage .. although there are a couple of 0.1uF's (black with white lettering) next to the coil.

they look healthy so why the interest .. what problems are you having ?


----------



## Badandy55 (Nov 13, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> Unlikely to be MOV's since they are wrong shape and size .. MOV's are more circular and not so bulky, all that can be said is that they appear to be part of the primary smps .. looks like they might be part of the input filter for the incoming ac voltage .. although there are a couple of 0.1uF's (black with white lettering) next to the coil.
> 
> they look healthy so why the interest .. what problems are you having ?


----------



## Badandy55 (Nov 13, 2008)

well there are 3 caps behind the diode heatsink that are burnt ,Mitsubishi description of caps C-CER-Ac250V E2200P-M. The wont power up i found 6 other caps bulging that i replaced,but i cant figure out what these are it is a smps ,


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

C-CER-Ac250V E2200P-M

most likely Ceramic Capacitor 250Vac 2200 pF & M is the tolerance = 20%

see this pdf file page 2 shows tolerances according to Alphabet

http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/rescode.pdf

so 2,2nF 250Vac 20% or better

you can use anything that has a greater voltage rating than 250Vac and any tolerance that is 20% or less


----------

